# Dead Locomotive with LocoLink



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I seem to have inherited a USA Trains GP38 with LocoLink and an on board 12V SLA battery. It ran half of one lap perfectly, then died. I mean dead, no lights, no sound, nothing. First I tried to find a LocoLink guru, but after striking out there, I decided to have a bash myself. I discovered that the battery was discharged, probably because a pick up wire had broken. I soldered the wire back on, and charged the battery. The loco is still dead.

The LocoLink web site clamis that they offer email help with problems, but that is not true, at least in this case. I have had zero response to two emails.

I know that half of you are about to say rip out the LocoLink and put in something else, but it is't my decision, at least not yet.

So.... is there anybody out there who can offer some assistance? A repair manual would be nice. Or a schematic. Or test procedure. Or... ??


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried to re introduce the Rx and Tx (Re run the set up ?)


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have a manual , so no, I haven't done anything like that.


----------

